#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Защити свой дом.

## Georgiy

Посмотрел опрос Топпера и решил открыть эту тему.

Если инициатива федерального уровня набирает на сайте РОИ 100 000 голосов, то соответствующий законопроект поступает в ГосДуму. 

Поддержите инициативу «Мой дом – моя крепость!»




> Известны случаи, когда граждане, подвергшиеся нападению в собственном доме и оказавшие злоумышленникам сопротивление, попадают на скамью подсудимых по обвинениям в превышении пределов необходимой самообороны, умышленном причинении вреда здоровью нападавших, или даже убийстве. Даже при благоприятном исходе дела это оборачивается потраченными нервами, временем, деньгами и здоровьем.
> 
> Предлагается внести поправки в федеральные законы, или конституцию, с тем чтобы любые действия, совершённые в собственном доме для защиты имущества, здоровья и жизни близких, собственной жизни и здоровья считались совершёнными в ситуации необходимой самообороны и не выходящими за её пределы(если не будет доказано обратное, и необходимость доказательства лежит на обвиняющей стороне).

----------

Anthony (25.08.2013), Нея (19.04.2014), Паня (25.08.2013), Фил (25.08.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

Я - за.

----------


## Фил

Самооборонятся мне и так никто никогда не запретит.
Нет оружия - окружающие предметы можно использовать как оружие.

А здесь очередная казуистика.
Что будет считаться "собственным домом" ?
Я могу проживать в "не собственом доме"?
Я тогда не могу самоооборонятся там?

Законов нужно меньше.
Чем больше законов - тем больше проблем.

----------


## Юань Дин

мне нравится, как в старом добром американском вестерне - преступник забрался на твое ранчо и угрожает семье. Ты поднимаешь винтовку, предупреждаешь. Он уходит. А если начинает нападать и угрожать жизни детей, то выстреливаешь ему в ногу (не в колено, чтобы не делать инвалида) и - к шерифу.

Про превышение пределов самообороны (нечаянно) не знаю, как там раньше было.

Но был случай недавно у нас где-то - пенсионер убил нечаянно грабителя в своем доме в результате схватки с ним. Пенсионера оправдали.

По крайней мере, биту дома полезно держать. Чтобы по хребту сильно ударить. По голове нельзя - можно убить.

Но бита для сильных. А люди не все сильные. Есть и слабые. Что им-то делать. Значит, надо получать лицензию на оружие. И надо, чтобы в России разрешили убивать преступников (по неосторожности), ворвавшихся в твой дом.
Бог сделал людей сильными и слабыми, а полковник Кольт уровнял их. Вообще, я за целенаправленный отстрел преступников.

----------

Anthony (25.08.2013), Нар (25.08.2013), Фил (25.08.2013)

----------


## Фил

> И надо, чтобы в России разрешили убивать преступников (по неосторожности), ворвавшихся в твой дом.


Это не запрещено и не может быть запрещено.
Как это можно запретить?

Я понимаю, можно построить систему наказаний так, что за любое убийство, вне зависимости от обстоятельств, вас накажут.
Ну например: раб на плантации убил другого раба, который залез к нему в хижину.
Это же безобразие, порча имущества, ущерб для рабочего скота.
Поэтому его надсмотрщики привяжут, скажем к столбу, и высекут.

Поэтому рабы составляют прошение к Хозяину.
"Разрешите нам, милостиво. Все таки если к нам в хижину кто-то влезет, мы его немного можем поправить.
А то никакой личной жизни!"

----------

Юань Дин (25.08.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Предлагается внести поправки в федеральные законы, или конституцию, с тем чтобы любые действия, совершённые в собственном доме для защиты имущества, здоровья и жизни близких, собственной жизни и здоровья считались совершёнными в ситуации необходимой самообороны и не выходящими за её пределы(если не будет доказано обратное, и необходимость доказательства лежит на обвиняющей стороне).


А чо, полезная инициатива. Так и вижу ситуацию: надо, скажем, человеку по карьерной лестнице продвинуться. Он приглашает начальника к себе домой "чайку попить", даёт ему в руки семейный фотоальбом посмотреть, и из дробовика ему в голову -- ДЫДЫХХ! В собственном доме для защиты имущества, чо...

----------

Won Soeng (25.08.2013), Александр Кеосаян (14.08.2014), Алик (26.08.2013), Антончик (31.01.2014), Ашвария (25.08.2013), Паня (25.08.2013), Семёныч (25.08.2013), Фил (25.08.2013)

----------


## Буль

> мне нравится, как в старом добром американском вестерне - преступник забрался на твое ранчо и угрожает семье.


Чем? Голым пальцем?




> Ты поднимаешь винтовку, предупреждаешь. Он уходит. А если начинает нападать и угрожать жизни детей, то выстреливаешь ему в ногу (не в колено, чтобы не делать инвалида) и - к шерифу.


Если у преступника не было оружия, то и стрелять в него было незачем, можно было бы просто дать пинка под зад. А если у преступника есть оружие (которым он, по идее должен "угрожать семье"), то после пули в ноге он выстрелит кое-кому в голову, и всё станет менее романтичным.




> По крайней мере, биту дома полезно держать. Чтобы по хребту сильно ударить. По голове нельзя - можно убить.


А по хребту со всей дури битой -- нельзя убить? Вообще, вы пробовали когда-нибудь в своей квартире битой помахать? Или вы в бальной зале живёте?

Купите ментовскую дубинку, обрежьте её покороче и будет вам счастье   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Вообще, я за целенаправленный отстрел преступников.


Угу, останется только молиться чтобы местный "шериф" нашей неподкупной полиции за денюжку не записал вас в такой список для целенаправленного отстрела...

----------

Ittosai (25.08.2013), Won Soeng (25.08.2013), Ондрий (25.08.2013), Паня (25.08.2013), Фил (25.08.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Угу, останется только молиться чтобы местный "шериф" нашей неподкупной полиции за денюжку не записал вас в такой список для целенаправленного отстрела...


 Любой полиции, не только "нашей".
Я не думаю ,что за границей полицейские с Марса.

----------

Эделизи (14.08.2014)

----------


## Anthony

> мне нравится, как в старом добром американском вестерне - преступник забрался на твое ранчо и угрожает семье. Ты поднимаешь винтовку, предупреждаешь. Он уходит. А если начинает нападать и угрожать жизни детей, то выстреливаешь ему в ногу (не в колено, чтобы не делать инвалида) и - к шерифу.


В колено - это хорошо.
Но пока Вы в полумраке нацелитесь в колено - можете до выстрела не дожить.
И максимум, что пришьют этому человеку - это проникновение в Ваше жилище. Ведь Вы ему не дали ничего украсть и никого изнасиловать. 
Дадут условку и этот же человек Вам, в порядке праведной мести, прострелит ягодицу (в лучшем случае).





> Про превышение пределов самообороны (нечаянно) не знаю, как там раньше было.


А вот тут и подвох,... если преступник пришел к Вам с пустыми руками, а Вы, не разглядев, снесли ему голову, подумав, что это зомби - Вас же и посодют.
На такой случай, полезно держать дома ножик. Чистый, новый, в упаковке. После чего достать и обкатать по руке преступника.




> Но был случай недавно у нас где-то - пенсионер убил нечаянно грабителя в своем доме в результате схватки с ним. Пенсионера оправдали.


Насколько помню репортаж, там деда изрядно погоняли по судам.





> По крайней мере, биту дома полезно держать. Чтобы по хребту сильно ударить. По голове нельзя - можно убить.


Тоже хорошо, но преступник к Вам тоже не с пустыми руками лезет.

----------


## Ашвария

> В колено - это хорошо. . .
>  преступник к Вам тоже не с пустыми руками лезет.


. . . а собака - лучше!  :Smilie: 
Мой бельгиец в полгода возраста задержал и испужал грабителя, который даже забыл, что в рукаве меховой куртки держал оружие. Открыла дверь. Пёс (щенок ещё) взлетел в воздух из-за моей спины, поймала его на лету за шею вобнимку в метре от пола и буквально сидела на нём [а пёс-то ещё и чёрный и на Анубиса копия похож, и говорящий ещё и: *Гауу-но!*, ну и *маама* и *ваау!*, но грабитель же не не мама жеж]  :Smilie: 
И так пришлось сидеть на псе, пока этот бледный как раковина горе-грабитель исповедался: от кого наводка была, кто послал, зачем и откуда, и шо он больше не будет, и шо нашо ему деньги надобны были и т.д.. Потому шо он к другим жильцам пришёл, и квартирой ошибся, а они внезапно двери поменяли, и самая потому светлая дверь была наша на этаже, вотЪ.
Он думал шо я *засада*. Еле до его ущербного дошло, шо я его отпускаю (а что мне его, до Нового года на 3 дня было оставлять, что ли? или на поводке в милицию тащить? нафига мне он был сдался, я спать хотела. И потом он никому ничё не сделал и ни нитки, конечно же, не украл.)
Между прочим, нормальный пёс без всякой команды способен оружие определить с полумига.

----------

Anthony (25.08.2013), Алик (04.11.2013), Антончик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Anthony

> . . . а собака - лучше! 
> Мой бельгиец в полгода возраста задержал и испужал грабителя, который даже забыл, что в рукаве меховой куртки держал оружие. Открыла дверь. Пёс (щенок ещё) взлетел в воздух из-за моей спины, поймала его на лету за шею вобнимку в метре от пола и буквально сидела на нём [а пёс-то ещё и чёрный и на Анубиса копия похож, и говорящий ещё и: *Гауу-но!*, ну и *маама* и *ваау!*, но грабитель же не не мама жеж] 
> И так пришлось сидеть на псе, пока этот бледный как раковина горе-грабитель исповедался: от кого наводка была, кто послал, зачем и откуда, и шо он больше не будет, и шо нашо ему деньги надобны были и т.д.. Потому шо он к другим жильцам пришёл, и квартирой ошибся, а они внезапно двери поменяли, и самая потому светлая дверь была наша на этаже, вотЪ.
> Он думал шо я *засада*. Еле до его ущербного дошло, шо я его отпускаю (а что мне его, до Нового года на 3 дня было оставлять, что ли? или на поводке в милицию тащить? нафига мне он был сдался, я спать хотела. И потом он никому ничё не сделал и ни нитки, конечно же, не украл.)
> Между прочим, нормальный пёс без всякой команды способен оружие определить с полумига.


Зачем собаку подвергать опасности?
Собаку жалко.

----------

Ашвария (25.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Зачем собаку подвергать опасности?
> Собаку жалко.


А этот псих не спрашивает, жалко его или нет. Он работает аккуратно, но сильно  :Smilie: 
Раз управлению по борьбе с наркотиками крепко секретную операцию сорвал. Опера на стадионе арестовал. Потому что он детей безумно любит, а стадион этот школьный был. А этот опер, как потом оказалось, руки после наркоманов не мыл, вот. К счастью, рядом гулял с собачкой юрист, и ему это объяснил. А темно было, вечером. А моего, если снега нет, вообще в темноте не видно, да и подлетает он бесшумно.
А я жалею его, вот. Теперь бедненький на поводке гуляет, негде потому что развернуться. Накупили крошечных дорогих собачей, а денег на поводки и даже ошейники у них, видимо, не хватает... ужс... они же тявкают и в рот прыгнуть норовят. Плохо собакам в городе живётся, ой плохо. Всех жалко.
Дети моего хоть все нормально устроены, большинство по особнякам, как сыр в масле катаются. У лучшего сынули из последнего выводка даже корова ходит строевым шагом по территории двора. Как в армии. Шаг вправо- шаг влево- попытка слопать хозяйский цветок - гавГАВ на месте. Куда уж там грабителям соваться.

----------

Алик (04.11.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Деление на свое и чужое - главный корень трех ядов.

----------

Егор С. (01.02.2014), Фил (25.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Гены управляют поведением, а поведение — генами
12.11.08




> Журнал Science опубликовал серию обзорных и теоретических статей, посвященных взаимосвязи генов и поведения. Последние данные генетики и нейробиологии указывают на сложность и неоднозначность этой взаимосвязи. Гены влияют даже на такие сложные аспекты человеческого поведения, как семейные и общественные взаимоотношения и политическая деятельность. Однако существует и обратное влияние поведения на работу генов и их эволюцию.


Курсив мой - G.




> *Эффект Болдуина: обучение направляет эволюцию*
> 
> Взаимоотношения между генами и поведением вовсе не исчерпываются однонаправленным влиянием первых на второе. Поведение тоже может влиять на гены, причем это влияние прослеживается как в эволюционном масштабе времени, _так и на протяжении жизни отдельного организма_.
> 
> Изменившееся поведение может вести к изменению факторов отбора и, соответственно, к новому направлению эволюционного развития. Данное явление известно как «эффект Болдуина» (Baldwin effect) — по имени американского психолога Джеймса Болдуина, который впервые выдвинул эту гипотезу в 1896 году

----------

Антончик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Гены управляют поведением, а поведение — генами
> 12.11.08
> Курсив мой - G.


 К сожалению я не специалисть, но ж... чувствую, что это какая то ересь  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

На экспрессию генов так же влияет гормональный фон,  который тесно связан с настроением.

----------


## Georgiy

> К сожалению я не специалисть, но ж... чувствую, что это какая то ересь


Ваша ж... просто плохо информирована. Почитайте материал по ссылке, там есть замечание, что эффект Болдуина только внешне похож на ламарковский механизм наследования приобретенных признаков (результат упражнения или неупражнения органов) - Ваша ж..., по-видимому, ощутила именно это.

----------

Фил (25.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> На экспрессию генов так же влияет гормональный фон,  который тесно связан с настроением.


Весьма сомнительно, чтобы неразличение своего и чужого в контексте данной темы можно было объяснить экспрессией генома. Скорее, имхо - а-социальной мутацией под влиянием не-про-социального поведения. (  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Фил

> Ваша ж... просто плохо информирована. Почитайте материал по ссылке, там есть замечание, что эффект Болдуина только внешне похож на ламарковский механизм наследования приобретенных признаков (результат упражнения или неупражнения органов) - Ваша ж..., по-видимому, ощутила именно это.


Спасибо, беру свои слова обратно!

----------


## Кузьмич

> . . . а собака - лучше! 
> Мой бельгиец в полгода возраста задержал и испужал грабителя...


Леся, бросайте этот неиндуистский форум, пишите уже книжки про Вашу насыщенную жизнь! Не верю ни разу, но получается хорошо.

----------

Нико (31.01.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дети моего хоть все нормально устроены, большинство по особнякам, как сыр в масле катаются. У лучшего сынули из последнего выводка даже корова ходит строевым шагом по территории двора. Как в армии. Шаг вправо- шаг влево- попытка слопать хозяйский цветок - гавГАВ на месте. Куда уж там грабителям соваться.


Вот Вам сцобачку жалко, а коровку - нет. Не гуд, Леся.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вот Вам сцобачку жалко, а коровку - нет. Не гуд, Леся.


Дык коровка на лугу пасётся. А хозяйские цветочки тоже жалеть надо, перед фасадом которые. Дисциплина должна быть, тогда и разрухи не будет.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дык коровка на лугу пасётся. А хозяйские цветочки тоже жалеть надо, перед фасадом которые. Дисциплина должна быть, тогда и разрухи не будет.


Так точно, Вашбрдь! (Пардон, мэм)! 
  Да, это наше, русское - жалеть тех, кто в тюрьме...

----------


## Georgiy

Еще немного, еще чуть-чуть...

----------


## Сергей И.

грабители- велкам )))) 
+ куча железяк из "прошлой жизни"- типа иж27, пба оса..  :Smilie: 
но закон конечно нужен- т.к. гиморой, в случае применения, будет не маленький..

----------


## Georgiy

Голосуйте на РОИ за него.

----------


## Антончик

> Если у преступника не было оружия, то и стрелять в него было незачем, можно было бы просто дать пинка под зад. А если у преступника есть оружие (которым он, по идее должен "угрожать семье"), то после пули в ноге он выстрелит кое-кому в голову, и всё станет менее романтичным.


Как уже говорили выше - не все такие сильные, чтобы справиться с преступником голыми руками пинками. Может преступник  - амбал который всю жизнь качался чтобы быть успешным преступником, а хозяин дома вообще больной человек с дистрофией... и что, каого пинка кто кому даст?

----------

Ашвария (31.01.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

Хотел оставить коммент к уходу Николаса с БФ, но потом вспомнил об этой теме. Как там дела на РОИ?

Оказывается, что уже набрали 100458 голосов "за", 552 - "против", инициатива на рассмотрении. 

Теперь следующий этап - примет ГД соответствующий закон или нет?

----------


## Georgiy

Инициатива поддержана экспертной группой.

----------


## Йен

Как Будда решил проблему с разбойником  :Smilie: 

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...ta-paribok.htm

----------


## Georgiy

исключения только подтверждают правило. я не Будда Шакьямуни.

----------

Шавырин (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> исключения только подтверждают правило.


А может мне кто нибудь объяснить это дурацкое высказывание?

----------

Алик (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Наверное это опять "народная этимология".
Скорее "исключение уточняет правило", т.е. есть из какого-то выдуманного правила теперь этот конкретный случай -   вычеркиваем. Но уж никак не _"подтверждает"_
И так до бесконечности, пока все известные случаи к правилу относится не будут, но само правило - будет!  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (14.08.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

не проецируйте своё качество на это высказывание

----------


## Фил

> не проецируйте своё качество на это высказывание


Ну так объясните, не томите.
Всю жизнь интересно было, а тут - такой случай  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну так объясните, не томите.
> Всю жизнь интересно было, а тут - такой случай


кому? тому, кто обладает таким качеством и проецирует его куда попало?  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Исключение подтверждает правило
> 
> С латинского: Exceptio probat (confirmat) regu/am (эксепцио пробат (кон-фирмат) рэгулам). 
> Точное происхождение не установлено. Аналог выражения: нет правил без исключений.


нет правил без исключений

----------

Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> кому? тому, кто обладает таким качеством и проецирует его куда попало?


Ему, ему

----------


## Фил

> нет правил без исключений


А есть ли вообще правила? 
Может сократить до "нет правил"?
А сколько может быть исключений на 1 правило?

----------


## Georgiy

насчет разбойника я знаю еще 2 исключения. Иисус Христос на кресте простил покаявшегося разбойника и пообещал ему известное благо.

Я не Иисус Христос.

Оптину пустынь, говорят, основал разбойник Опта. Я не аналог того, кто обратил Опту.  (тем более что как только что выяснилось, причины обращения Опты неизвестны)

Реально же и по теме. Мне не приходилось быть в ситуации, для которой была создана эта инициатива. Очень надеюсь, что не придется. Теоретизировать на эту тему, особенно с "этим", не собираюсь, но очевидно, что если все-таки придется, то буду действовать по обстоятельствам, с учетом всех входящих, привходящих и исходящих.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Наверное это опять "народная этимология".
> Скорее "исключение уточняет правило", т.е. есть из какого-то выдуманного правила теперь этот конкретный случай -   вычеркиваем. Но уж никак не _"подтверждает"_
> И так до бесконечности, пока все известные случаи к правилу относится не будут, но само правило - будет!


http://fregimus.livejournal.com/19603.html

----------

Georgiy (14.08.2014), Алик (14.08.2014), Антончик (15.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> насчет разбойника я знаю еще 2 исключения. Иисус Христос на кресте простил покаявшегося разбойника и пообещал ему известное благо.
> 
> Я не Иисус Христос.
> 
> Оптину пустынь, говорят, основал разбойник Опта. Я не аналог того, кто обратил Опту. 
> 
> Реально же и по теме. Мне не приходилось быть в ситуации, для которой была создана эта инициатива. Очень надеюсь, что не придется. Теоретизировать на эту тему, особенно с "этим", не собираюсь, но очевидно, что если все-таки придется, то буду действовать по обстоятельствам, с учетом всех входящих, привходящих и исходящих.


 С чем "этим"? Вы про что?
Вот Евгения приводила абсолютно не легендарный, а вполне обыденный пример монаха, который тяпкой соседа зарубил.
Уже 3.
И сколько их будет, если эту тему развивать и начать считать.
Сколько будет исключений?
1000?
10 000?
Может с правилом все таки что-то не так?

----------


## Фил

> http://fregimus.livejournal.com/19603.html


О! Жаль 3 спасибо нельзя поставить!
Спасибо огромное! 
Я так и предполагал!

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Алик (14.08.2014)

----------

